# Redfish Rigs?



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

I fish in the surf quite a bit, primarily wading with small tackle and spoons for specks and reds. When I put out my larger rods (9-1/2' rods with Penn Levelwinds), I usually put on a "pre-manufactured redfish rig" with a spider weight and live mullet, wade out as far as I feel like and cast out the bait. This summer, have caught mostly small sharks, gafftops, hardheads and one 26" trout (she must have been lost). Question is, what is a better rig to use for bull reds? Should I make my own with a circle hook and some way to keep the bait farther off the bottom? Thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

you will catch more fish with mono leader, just make the rigs so that you have 30+ inches of line then a swivel to stop the weight, so that a shark won't take your weight as well when you get bit off

circle hooks yes, try to find the lighter wire variety


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I make mine and they seem to hold up pretty good. I used these for bull reds and small sharks. The baits usualy consist of big chunks of cut bait. They look like something like this.










For slot reds i use a carolina rig with live mullet. (Doesnt work well if the current is very strong.)


----------



## way2slickrick (Oct 13, 2009)

The first pic that WHAT posted is exactly how I make mine and work very well, you can you 150lb mono or 300lb mono for the material.


----------



## aztec7734 (Sep 13, 2011)

I make mine with 300lb mono and 125wire and i have hooked some good ones


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Weimtrainer, Thanks for posting this. I hope that we see some interesting responses. I started back fishing the surf this summer after a very long layoff. With all the weed and the strong currents in July, I found that I was using 5 and 6 oz spider weights. I went to 50lb Big Game as a shock leader (I have 20 or 25 mono or 30 braid on the reels). When I added the heavy mono for shock, I began to tie my rig right into it. I tie a surgeon's loop at the end for the sinker and a dropper loop a couple of feet up for the 3/0 circle. I leave the dropper as long as I can, which is usually about 6 in. Getting to the point, I had quite a few hookups on live and cut mullet, landing specs, smacks, whiting, skipjacks, and a few reds--two in the slot-- over half a dozen days fishing. I never felt like I was tearing them up, but I did hook more fish than I remembered from when I did this years ago.

I am curious that the first responses came in for a sliding rig. I will certainly give that a try next time that I am on the beach. I would love to hear more thoughts on this.

BTW, I see that you are making the expedition down from Magnolia. I'm burning Cypress gas myself. It's a long haul, but worth it when I come home with fish in the cooler.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I've always purchased my rigs. 

I guess with my 'new found patience' I should give a shot at making them.


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Here is what I use and have held up really well for me.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=379583


----------

